# Anyone here use a lunge line to walk dogs?



## Brontie (6 September 2008)

My dog, Hes a good old lad, I would LOVE to take him to the park, Thing is hes deaf, So letting him off in a field, isnt an option. I was wondering about using a lunge line for him. Anyone got any experiences on this?


----------



## Evadiva1514 (6 September 2008)

Yes i always use one to walk my mad, young boxer! We live on the edge of a country estate and especially in the autumn we come across lots of birds and other little animals. Well, my dog training is not what it perhaps should be and Louby my Boxer often puts a 'deaf' ear on and ignores everything i say so this is a nice solution for both of us. The plus sides are that I don't get my arms pulled out of their sockets when walking her and she gets to roam and run around without getting lost!! She loves it!! Would definitely give it a go!!


----------



## deja224 (6 September 2008)

yes i do with the yonge dogs i walk and the old deaf ones! they are great! i dont no if theres any thing in your area but where i am the local dog trainning give sign classes to teach deaf dogs comands, the one i walk whos deaf i give a tug on the line put my hand up then straight down to my waste and he comes and knows to sit been a great help!!!


----------



## Maisy (6 September 2008)

You might find it easier with an extending lead so you dont get all tangled.  IME the dogs let the lead trail on the floor, then tread over it and it all ends up would round their legs!!


----------



## Brontie (6 September 2008)

Does anyone know any cheap sites for lunge lines then? Where they dont charge a bomb for P&amp;p?


----------



## deja224 (6 September 2008)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&amp;_trksid=m38.l1313&amp;_nkw=lunge+lines


----------



## Oneofthepack (6 September 2008)

Extending leads are fine unless they have a tendency to dash off unexpectedly as the jerk when they reach the end can be hard on their necks. As he's an old fella and not likely to run off at speed this might be the better option, but you can get long training leads from most pet warehouses. I have one that's 30ft long and you just get used to coiling and uncoiling it as the dog moves back and forth. Have a look on ebay too.


----------



## monkey100 (6 September 2008)

I have one that i use i attach to my dogs harness and then let him trail it behind him.  He is a terrible rabbiter and this allows me to grab the end of the line. I also have bells on his harness so when i do let him off the lunge line i always know where he is.


----------



## Acolyte (6 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I have one that i use i attach to my dogs harness and then let him trail it behind him.  He is a terrible rabbiter and this allows me to grab the end of the line. I also have bells on his harness so when i do let him off the lunge line i always know where he is. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You wouldnt be a falconer by any chance would you?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sounds just like a trailing creance which they used to use in falconry - although not any more I believe as it got caught up in things when the birds were flying so was considered dangerous...

Sorry, irrelevent post here


----------



## brightmount (6 September 2008)

I walk my Yorkie on a 50ft training lead. I sometimes feel like a bit of a public nuisance as I gather old ladies along the way 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It lets him have a good run without disappearing down rabbit holes or over the horizon after squirrels, and ending up in the road or lost. I don't have the same anxieties with my Springer Spaniel, she has a few more brain cells and always stays within range.

It doesn't work so well in the wet, on those occasions I use a 26ft retractable lead. My dog wears a fleece lined harness by Trixie which is very protective if he runs to the end of the lead.


----------



## prose (6 September 2008)

I have a 50 ft training lead from when Stella was a puppy, and occasionally I'll use her 26 foot flexi-leash if, for example, we're walking near livestock or are deep in bear/coyote country (not in NYC, obviously  
	
	
		
		
	


	




). There is a certain skill to using one, and I think that's an excellent idea for a deaf dog.


----------



## Sprout (7 September 2008)

I use a flexi lead for one of mine who has "selective deafness" when we are out, and she wears a halti too as she can be very strong, she gets a sense of freedom without me worrying about her disappearing into the sunset!

At home, she likes to play with her Kong on a rope toy, but she keeps wandering off with it, and then forgets where she has left it, so now I have tied the Kong to a red lunge line, and we never loose it - one problem solved!


----------



## Oneofthepack (7 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
so now I have tied the Kong to a red lunge line, and we never loose it - one problem solved!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

What a brilliant idea!


----------



## sade1986 (7 September 2008)

QR We use one for our JRTs as they sometimes catch a glimpse of things and they are off, no chance of calling them back. Lets them have a roam without roaming to far when out on walks. Tried one of those extendable leads but they tend to run to the end and jerk them, ended up breaking a couple so decided the lunge line was best.


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 September 2008)

They are very good during recall training, or for male GSDs who ignore you when they see something interesting 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 you just need good 'lead management', ie use both hands!

I hate retractables, they should be piled up and burned!


----------

